# eBuddy, Nimbuzz, fring ou autres ?



## ced68 (19 Juillet 2009)

Hello, 
Je recherche un bon logiciel de messagerie instantanée gratuit. Je n'utilise que Windows Live Messenger personnellement donc le multiplateforme ne m'interesse pas plus que ça. 

Je connais ces trois applis et pas beaucoup plus.. Quels sont vos avis concernant chacun, ou voire d'autres. 

Merci !
Cédric


----------



## Didier.F (20 Juillet 2009)

IM lite est ce qu'il te faut, mais attention il y a une vers payante.


----------



## pernel (20 Juillet 2009)

Je tournais sur Palringo jusqu'à présent.
Mais là je viens d'installer eBuddy, je vais la tester dès ce jour et faire un retour sur le post


----------



## plo0m (20 Juillet 2009)

testé ibuddy

Testé beejive: Gardé Beejive!

Par contre le push ne marche pas tout le temps.

Il gere mon chat MSN, Gmail, Facebook et euh yahoo je crois.


----------



## pernel (15 Août 2009)

Depuis la maj 0S 3.0 Palringo plante chez moi...
Donc maintenant je tourne sur Ebuddy.
Par contre, il parait qu'avec Palringo et un 3G jailbreaké, la photo du correspondant s'affiche à coté du contact! 

Un retour d'un utilisateur?


----------

